# United Kingdon



## Saffy (Feb 3, 2009)

:bunnydance: Hello everyone in the UK :bunnydance:



I live in The Peak District - Derbyshire.


----------



## Michaela (Feb 3, 2009)

There is a separate  UK Forum


----------



## Pipp (Feb 15, 2009)

I moved it.


----------



## RosL (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi folks, I live in Houghton le Spring between Sunderland and Durham.


----------



## lornatrae (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi, I live in scotland. I have two house bunnies.


----------



## RosL (Jun 18, 2010)

Hello Lornatrae! Nice to see you here. Bit quiet, though. I'm not sure peeps know it's here.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jun 18, 2010)

Heeyyaa I am from Berkshire! I live in London now for University, but my hometown is Wokingham 

Jen


----------



## SarahJ (Jun 21, 2010)

*jcottonl02 wrote: *


> Heeyyaa I am from Berkshire! I live in London now for University, but my hometown is Wokingham
> 
> Jen




Ooh, very close hometowns, I'm from Reading!

Currently living in Nottingham at the moment.


----------



## Briggers (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi im in manchester!!!

xxx


----------



## hartleybun (Oct 23, 2010)

Devonian bunny mum here! sorry am a bit late adding to this! we dont rush round here


----------



## Tasha93x (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey all, I'm from Scotland


----------



## jcl_24 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi all , 

I'm in Kent.


----------



## Lil.Old.Maggie (Dec 1, 2011)

Southampton here


----------



## BertNErnie (Dec 1, 2011)

london here


----------



## SilentTearsAnimalRescue (Dec 25, 2012)

Liverpool :wave::wave:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgPeZu_Ivho[/ame]


----------



## Tuckerbunnies (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi everyone I live in Richmond, North Yorkshire and have 25 rescue bunnies and do bunny holiday boarding with my Husband Mike


----------



## Rhi Rhi (Jan 27, 2013)

Herro! I'm from Stafford. :wave:


----------



## kaylicourt (Feb 13, 2013)

York


----------



## EMMIE (Feb 23, 2013)

Hertfordshire


----------



## BellaBunnies (Feb 25, 2013)

North Wales / Shropshire Border :wave:


----------



## drmryan (Jul 15, 2013)

Post too old to bump?

New to the forum, from Congleton in Cheshire.





Our two bunnies, Pip & Lola


Daz


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 15, 2013)

Aww, your buns are so cute! Welcome!


----------



## drmryan (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you, I'll see if I can get some better pics up. Lola's not camera shy at all, but Pip really was scared of absolutely everything at first. These days if you try to get a picture of him all you get is a close up of his nosey nose!

Daz


----------



## nora123 (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi everyone i live in southport does anyone know which food to feed science selective oxbow bunny basics t or burgess excel I have 17 rescue rabbits so need a pellet which will suite all also which veg do not cause bloat they also get unlimited hay appreciate any replies


----------



## jemm (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi to sunny southport, I have just moved my buns from burgess onto the supreme science selective, they seem to like it and its high in fibre if no issues arise I am going to stick on it, they were on burgess for years with no problems either I just thought they may fancy a change


----------



## nora123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Still not sure how to use this site properly how to start a new thread or how to answere people in person so please dont think im ignorant thankyou all for the advice on feeding of oxbow t and for the advice on introducing veg slowly I have ordered oxbow t of pet supermarket and I will now introduce it to my 17 rescue rabbits over the next month hopefully if its not as filling as my usual pellet they will eat more hay and therefore have less teeth problems thanks so much.


----------



## jemm (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi,,how are you getting on with the oxbow I have never tried it


----------



## nora123 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi its just arrived from pet supermarket on line so not tried it yet im going to start mixing it in over the next month with their science selective and see how it goes will keep you informed.


----------



## nora123 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi everyone I live in Southport.


----------



## jemm (Aug 17, 2013)

We are in Devon


----------



## sharonmulligan79 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi

I live in stalybridge, my rabbit is an old english cross called stew, I can't work out how to upload pictures using the app 

Sent from my C6603 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## nora123 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi has anyone in Britain used Chudleys nuggets if not which do you use


----------



## jemm (Sep 9, 2013)

nora123 said:


> Hi has anyone in Britain used Chudleys nuggets if not which do you use



No what are they, I feed my sciences selective i was using burgess excell but thought I would try one with higher fibre content


----------



## BellaBunnies (Sep 10, 2013)

nora123 said:


> Hi has anyone in Britain used Chudleys nuggets if not which do you use



I use Allen & Page - http://www.farmandpetplace.co.uk/pr...len-and-page-natural-rabbit-pellets-20kg.html


----------



## nora123 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi Bella Bunnies is Allen and page do you find Allen and page ok one of my bunnies gets soft motions a lot just trying to change her over to Oxbow t but Allen and page would be much more easier to get hold off have you not had any problems on Allen and page pellets.


----------



## sharonmulligan79 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi

I'm in sunny stalybridge 

Sent from my C6603 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## lauraloo (Sep 13, 2013)

Hello, just found this forum, I've got two house bunnies Larry and Bramble. We are in sheffield south yorkshire


----------



## hannyhop (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey, 

Meet Alfie and willy my house buns in bristol!! 



Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## lauraloo (Sep 16, 2013)

Aww they are super cute!!


----------



## rockiesmam (May 3, 2014)

Leeds and used to be Peak District


----------

